# 2013 Specialized Venge Pro Force



## Luki (Nov 9, 2012)

I am thinking of getting a 2013 Specialized Venge Pro with Sram Force, has anyone ridden one? My two main comcerns are that ive heard that it gets destroyed by other bikes in the climb and feels "slugish". Another concern i have is the acceleration on it, does it take a while to get up to speed?

My other bikes that i am choosing from are the:
2012 Cannondale supersix evo team
Colnago CX-1 Evo SRAM red 2013
Giant TCR Advanced SL 0 2012


thanks


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

In the past 2 months I've seen 3 local cyclist's switch to a Venge. One had the Ui2, one with mechanical ultegra, and one with Red. They don't look sluggish and we ride in the rather flat windy central Texas. Average speed is up quite a bit for one of the better riders. Depends what you are looking for. Solo or in the pack, the Venge will do fine. Climbing I would rather have my Tarmac. I can't comment on the sluggish part.


----------



## Luki (Nov 9, 2012)

yeah my friend is getting a tarmac sl4, we are simular riding capabilitys. Live in an area that has good mountains but also long flats. Will his tarmac kill the venge on a climb, should i be looking more towards the cannondale evo?


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

I just ordered the Venge Pro Force. I plan on using this bike for crits, flatter road races and time trails.

My current road bike is a 2009 S-Works Tarmac SL2. I am planning on picking up a used Tarmac SL3 or SL4 frame, everything from the SL2 will be transferred to the SL3/SL4. The Tarmac will be used for climbing and road races with a lot of climbing.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

From what Ive read and heard Venges are very stiff, fast handling, and transfer power well. The downside being you'll feel every bump and every bit of road noise. Weight, especially wheel weight, is what is going to matter most on the climbs. Venge's can be configured to be nice light bikes. If your fitness is good the Venge will not get you 'destroyed' on a climb. There is nothing inherent to the design that prohibits good climbing. It may be slightly heavier than a similarly equipped Tarmac but not to an extent that I think you'd really notice in real world riding. Id say in summary the Venge is a stiff/racy bike that will save you some wattage at speed with the downside being a more harsh ride and a slight weight penalty. Unless you are just doing nothing but climbing Id say the aero benefits will outweigh the slight weight penalty, but I have no data to back that up. Both the Tarmac and Venge are great bikes. I say test ride both and ride the one you like the feel of the best.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Luki said:


> My two main comcerns are that ive heard that it gets destroyed by other bikes in the climb and feels "slugish". Another concern i have is the acceleration on it, does it take a while to get up to speed?


You're not actually serious thinking it's actually the bike that "gets destroyed by other bikes in the climbs" and that it "takes a while to get up to speed"? I think these factors are largely influenced by your level of fitness and abilty rather than the bike itself. 

Wasn't Cavendish riding a Venge with HTC before he signed with Sky? I think it accelerated just fine under him.....especially in the sprints.


----------



## Luki (Nov 9, 2012)

Ended up narrowing it down to 2 bikes, can get both at the same price.

2012 Cervelo s5 VWD Sram red or 2013 Specialized venge pro Sram force.

Thoughts? Why? Why not?


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

Venge Pro - better wheelset and the new Force is just as good as the old Red.


----------



## Goodbarsix (Aug 5, 2009)

Here you go:
Cervélo S5 VWD Di2: Aero Road Bikes | Bicycling Magazine


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I test rode a Venge Pro over the weekend. It was equipped with Sram Force and the 60mm wheels.

Before I let you guys know what I think, let me give some background: I raced 30 times on the road last year, with the majority of those being criteriums or circuit races. I also logged about 25 race days at the velodrome. I'm a racer, I like to go fast, and I don't mind if I rub elbows with my opponents. 

On Saturday I rode about three hours before getting on the Venge. I was warm but not beat (I rode 5 hours on Sunday). The shop put my Keo 2 max pedals on the Venge and set the saddle to the exact same height as my tarmac sl2 s-works, but the venge was not fitted for me. They did not adjust the spacers, put on a longer stem, or fit it with 40cm bars that I like. 

First impression:* It's a nice bike!*

That said, it's a little on the heavy side. With my Keo 2 Max pedals it was 16.11lbs on the scale, without cages or anything else. (The pedals are 132grams each if memory serves; you do the math.)

Next, even though I fancy myself a sprinter it's not the right bike for me. After riding through the neighborhood for 25 minutes I do not think it's as snappy, light, or stiff as the tarmac, but some of this could be due to the fit (or my own confirmation bias). Slam the stem and put some narrow bars in the dive bomber position and it might feel more connected to the road and agile. 

From what I felt, that bike has a very specific purpose. The venge seems ideal for a nice long windup of the pace. It was designed for popping out from behind a pro peleton leadout train at 35+mph. This bike begs to be part of a team time trial leadout train, where the aero benefits will truly shine. Or a breakaway. Someone like me who likes punchy crits and accelerating out of corners with friends is probably better served with a tarmac. 

Again, it's a nice bike. And my review isn't an apples to apples comparison. The venge had heavier wheels than my tarmac and it wasn't fitted for me. From what I could tell in my short time on the bike, it's an awesome machine for a guy with a different riding style. Maybe what I felt was in my head. YMMV


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Luki said:


> yeah my friend is getting a tarmac sl4, we are simular riding capabilitys. Live in an area that has good mountains but also long flats. Will his tarmac kill the venge on a climb, should i be looking more towards the cannondale evo?


6 posts, reputation sealed.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

The Venge at 16.11lbs is a heavy slug and yes you will get destroyed on the climbs. Exactly what were you thinking


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Say what you will but the Venge is a sprinters bike. It should be a bit heavier because it's a sprinter's bike... meaning stronger frame. It will transfer all of those crazy watts really well. A Clydesdale that races crits would probably love it. I know therider weight limit on the Tarmac is 250 lbs according to Specialized. Not sur eif the Venge is the same but the extra weight is there because there is more material for extra-stiffness. I have an '09 Felt F1 Sprint that is super-stiff ( my aluminum Felt FA rides smoother). Still my Sprint is just only sees 16 lbs when I train with my heavy Velocity Deep Vs. With race wheels, it's under 15 lbs in 58 cm frame size 9pedals included. The Venge sounds heavy, and it is (comparatively speaking). However, I wonder how well it will do in a crit? I doubt it will disappoint.


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

I pickup up my Venge Monday night; so far I only have two rides on it so I'm going to hold off on a full report. Here are a few things I've noticed so far compared to my 09 S-Works Tarmac.
- As soon I clipped in and turned the crank I how much stiffer this bike is (way stiffer)
- You feel more of the ride; this doesn’t bother me
- 60mm wheels were not as bad as I thought they would be in 20mph cross winds
- The bike screams downhill and on flat roads!!!
- Hill climbing times are on par my times with my Tarmac times per Strava 
** I really, really like the Romin saddle. I've been riding the Toupe' saddles for years and never found a better saddle for me until now. 

My Tarmac: (54)
15lbs 4oz
SRAM Red build
Industry Nine I30 wheelset

My Venge Pro Force: (54)
16lbs 8oz
- Working on dropping it weight with new bar, stem and wheelset combo.

Me:
163lbs
37 YOA
CAT1 MTB XC
CAT4 Road - Started road racing this year; completed in 17 road & crit races this year


----------



## Frankinnj (Feb 8, 2009)

sounds nice, i have been looking at those also.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Dec 2, 2005)

I put my personal fit on a Tarmac SL4, Venge Pro Force and Roubaix SL4 back to back days this fall. I own an S-Works SL3. I am 5'11 140lbs spin 90rpms consistently and race.

Thoughts: The Tarmac SL4 is the best all around bike that Specialized makes. It goes up like a rocket and down incredibly stable. It winds up super fast for those town line sprints and has all of the manners that I like in a bike. 

The Venge Pro Force was harsh. My SL3 S-Works is known to be one of the harshest (read stiffest) bikes that they have ever produced and I was not comfortable on the Venge over bumps and cracks. That said when it was pointed downhill and I was in the drops I was catching people while coasting. The climbing ability didn't do much for me but that could have been the wheels, I had never run anything deeper than a 35mm carbon wheel before that say. I had a hard time spinning it up for a sprint, but again I'm tall and skinny: I don't have much jump.

I will note that the Venge frame, while heavier than a Tarmac is still lighter than a Madone, Dogma or almost anyone's road race frame out there.


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

Both of my bikes without wheels


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

Oops forgot one.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

LetsGoOutside said:


> I put my personal fit on a Tarmac SL4, Venge Pro Force and Roubaix SL4 back to back days this fall. I own an S-Works SL3. I am 5'11 140lbs spin 90rpms consistently and race.
> 
> Thoughts: The Tarmac SL4 is the best all around bike that Specialized makes. It goes up like a rocket and down incredibly stable. It winds up super fast for those town line sprints and has all of the manners that I like in a bike.
> 
> ...


What did you think of the Roubaix?


----------

